# Good Recipe for painless Tren Ace?



## TestingKid (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is this ratio good for a painless Tren Ace?

Tren Ace
100ml / 100mg/mL 

10 gram Trenbolone Acetate Raw
2ml BA (2%)
20ml BB (20%)
70.5ml GSO

2% BA would be painless right and still make it sterile? 


Thanks for everyone that does the effort to reply,

Kind Regard
TestingKid


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2018)

Ba doesn't make it sterile so start by getting that out of your head. 

Painful gear is usually due to it being either unsanitary, poorly Made, high mg per ml or just as an individual you get knots.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 5, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ba doesn't make it sterile so start by getting that out of your head.
> 
> Painful gear is usually due to it being either unsanitary, poorly Made, high mg per ml or just as an individual you get knots.



I din't know that BA, i really tought BA was in the products to kill bacteria. Can you tell me what the purpose is of the BA in the brews?

Thanks again PillarOfBalance


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2018)

TestingKid said:


> I din't know that BA, i really tought BA was in the products to kill bacteria. Can you tell me what the purpose is of the BA in the brews?
> 
> Thanks again PillarOfBalance



The BA is used to prevent bacteria from growing after it’s already been sterilized.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 5, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The BA is used to prevent bacteria from growing after it’s already been sterilized.



Thanks for the explanation and your reaply! really apriciate the effort. learning alot on this forum


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 5, 2018)

You should probably not


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 5, 2018)

2% BA is 2 much.....Test cyp from Walgreens uses less .9% BA....


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 5, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> 2% BA is 2 much.....Test cyp from Walgreens uses less .9% BA....



Oke so then you would suggest -1% BA for the tren ace and add 1ml GSO to the brew?

Tren Ace
100ml / 100mg/mL 

10 gram Trenbolone Acetate Raw
1ml BA (1%)  
20ml BB (20%)
71.5ml GSO

So it would be like this recipe? 

Thankyou for your reply!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 5, 2018)

I would suggest u dont try this, leave the cooking to the experts.  You already have a generic (incorrect) recipe that has been around for ages....




TestingKid said:


> Oke so then you would suggest -1% BA for the tren ace and add 1ml GSO to the brew?
> 
> Tren Ace
> 100ml / 100mg/mL
> ...


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2018)

I know enough to know I don't know enough. God bless ya for trying though.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 6, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would suggest u dont try this, leave the cooking to the experts.  You already have a generic (incorrect) recipe that has been around for ages....



Then please help me to understand, i'm here to learn.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2018)

TestingKid said:


> Then please help me to understand, i'm here to learn.



People don't generally hand over how they make their shit. And it's not about the recipe really.  Mixing and filtering is a snap.

Maintaining hygiene is extremely hard and it's not just something you can learn from reading.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> People don't generally hand over how they make their shit. And it's not about the recipe really.  Mixing and filtering is a snap.
> 
> Maintaining hygiene is extremely hard and it's not just something you can learn from reading.




Yes i agree, hygiene is number one on my list, i don't care much about the time it will cost to make everythink sterilized, if i get an infection it's gonna cost me a lot more then just time and that is not what i want, I study microbiology and believe me, I know how important hygiene is.

Thankyou for your reply PillarOfBalance, i appreciate the time and effort you take to answer my questions.

Kind Regard 
TestingKidst


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> People don't generally hand over how they make their shit. And it's not about the recipe really.  Mixing and filtering is a snap.
> 
> Maintaining hygiene is extremely hard and it's not just something you can learn from reading.


This is exactly why I buy finished products. The hygiene and sterilization aspect scares me. Hell, I can’t even keep my work truck clean!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 6, 2018)

Go to college and get a degree in chemistry.....



TestingKid said:


> Then please help me to understand, i'm here to learn.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 6, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Go to college and get a degree in chemistry.....



Allready in school, doing microbiology and one part is chemistry. maby i will after this degree.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 6, 2018)

Good luck!



TestingKid said:


> Allready in school, doing microbiology and one part is chemistry. maby i will after this degree.


----------



## TestingKid (Apr 6, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Good luck!



Thankyou FlyingDragon :32 (20):


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 7, 2018)

If anybody has a recipe for 0-calorie chili cheese fries, PM me.

Tren is made by tapping the veins of Zeus.  If the discomfort isn't worth it, pick up some creatine.


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Go to college and get a degree in chemistry.....



FD showed me how to make a volcano out of baking soda and vinegar.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> FD showed me how to make a volcano out of baking soda and vinegar.



He’s holding back on the Mentos and coke trick?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 27, 2018)

Isnt there vitamins in gso that also fight cancer?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 27, 2018)

Painless Tren A, good luck!


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> This is exactly why I buy finished products. The hygiene and sterilization aspect scares me. Hell, I can’t even keep my work truck clean!




Have you seen pics of some ugls? They’re not some sanitary manufacturing lab facility. It’s usually in a kitchen. I would much prefer to make it myself. Far less infection risk involved than trusting some source online, you will typically naturally be more careful since it’s going in your body. More legal risk however.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 9, 2018)

Intense said:


> Have you seen pics of some ugls? They’re not some sanitary manufacturing lab facility. It’s usually in a kitchen. I would much prefer to make it myself. Far less infection risk involved than trusting some source online, you will typically naturally be more careful since it’s going in your body. More legal risk however.



So you have a lab? Lol what if the source uses their own gear? They still dont care? Its called ugl for a reason.


----------



## Intense (May 9, 2018)

Cobra Strike said:


> So you have a lab? Lol what if the source uses their own gear? They still dont care? Its called ugl for a reason.



I think you’re missing the point. And I said “some”. Of course brewing isn’t for everyone, I never said it was.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 9, 2018)

Intense said:


> I think you’re missing the point. And I said “some”. Of course brewing isn’t for everyone, I never said it was.



Nope. I sure didnt. Im sure your unaware of how unsanitary a hospital is by your comment. A hospital is suppose to be one of the most sanitary places we have. My point is that its not where you brew, its your brewing and sanitary procedures that matter. Even if your brewing your own gear you may not know any more of these procedures than the other ugls your speaking of which makes you no better than them. Thats all Im saying.


----------



## Intense (May 9, 2018)

Lol nvm. You’re stating the obvious, and I agree with what you just said. You’re taking my initial post out of context.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2018)

Intense said:


> Lol nvm. You’re stating the obvious, and I agree with what you just said. You’re taking my initial post out of context.



Ok then to simplify my comment...

Your saying other ugls are dirty because they are not making gear in a lab. Then you say you would prefer to make your own gear because you think it wouldbe safer.

My point is your not making it in a lab either. And you making it yourself doesnt mean its going to be anymore sanitary then them. In essence you are doing what you just talked smack about. You are that ugl in the kitchen. Now is that still out of context?


----------



## Intense (May 11, 2018)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok then to simplify my comment...
> 
> Your saying other ugls are dirty because they are not making gear in a lab. Then you say you would prefer to make your own gear because you think it wouldbe safer.
> 
> My point is your not making it in a lab either. And you making it yourself doesnt mean its going to be anymore sanitary then them. In essence you are doing what you just talked smack about. You are that ugl in the kitchen. Now is that still out of context?





First, I never said all ugls are dirty, you're making that assumption. I did say the gear is not being made in a sanitary lab type environment the majority of the time.

I realize I am not making it in a "lab", but I would be making it in an environment where I can have more control over certain factors and will more than likely put a little more effort into making sure the gear is as clean as possible. Again, I never said all UGLs are dirty, I primarily use UGL gear. Also, it's not for everyone and probably safer for them to just have someone else do it who at least somewhat knows what they are doing. It's individual.


Example

I eat food prepared at a restaurant, the same as I use UGL gear. Would I feel more safe and less likely to get e coli if I were to cook the food at home myself? Yes I would feel more safe, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to go to restaurants. I've been food poisoned before but never from my own cooking, it was always from eating out. The same can't be said for everyone else because they may not cook at home with the same precautions and are probably better off just eating out. Like I said it's individual.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2018)

Now u want to make E Coli?


----------

